# How far away is your mountain?



## BigDaddyJFG (Mar 30, 2015)

Hey guys I'm new here so I apologize if this has been posted before but I was just wondering how far you guys usually travel to get to the resort you usually go to. I live in Northern Virginia, just south of DC, and I usually go to Whitetail which is about 1.5-2 hours away. Its really not a bad drive but I only do day trips so sometimes the drive is enough to deter me from going. Kinda sucks but what can ya do...


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

4 hours. weekend trips only for me


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

3 hours 20 to the nearest town, another 15 mins to the lifts...

Wellington NZ to Turoa on Mt Ruapehu.

 

Day trips are exhausting...


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

40 minutes on average.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Mountain? 10 hours away to CO.
Small hills? 30 mins to 3 hours.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Day trips for me is 2.5 hours. Weekend trips to VT is 4.5-6.5 hours.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

The local lift serviced slopes are 90 miles to two of them and 160 miles to the better of the three. For the effort and expense of going to any of them I just fly to Denver and ride their mountains


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

15 minutes? Yeah.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

It's like 300 meters from my condos To the gondola. 

Probably 5 minutes walk with the elevator ride included.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

about 75 miles


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

Normal day trips for me are 2-3 hours. There are closer places, but I don't really like lapping 200ft hills anymore. Might go 4 if I'm really feelin froggy. Ride basically every weekend.


----------



## BigDaddyJFG (Mar 30, 2015)

Argo said:


> It's like 300 meters from my condos To the gondola.
> 
> Probably 5 minutes walk with the elevator ride included.


must be nice haha


----------



## BigDaddyJFG (Mar 30, 2015)

I guess that makes me feel somewhat better from what everybody else is saying. I would hate to buy a season pass then never use it because I get sick of the drive. The Whitetail pass seems pretty reasonable too its like $450 and you can use it at Whitetail, Liberty, and Roundtop.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

57.2 miles...exactly 70 minutes from doorstep to parking lot. Leave at 7am, at the hill by 8:15, drink coffee put on boots and hang out, chair spins at 9 am...chairs stop at 4pm...home by 5:15, put stuff away, shower and dinner/beer at 6pm...reasonable day about 22-24k vert.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Depends for me
Can be as little as 15 minutes when I am at my vacation home
And from main home little as 1.5 hours
But these are hills with no more then 1k vert


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Argo said:


> It's like 300 meters from my condos To the gondola.
> 
> Probably 5 minutes walk with the elevator ride included.


Damn, you are living in the dream.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

15 minutes to a little hill. 
30-45 minutes to 2 less little hilsl. 
1.25-2.5 hours to mountains. 
3 hours to Jay Peak. 
1.5 hour drive, 4.5 hour direct flight to SLC, 45 minute drive to Snowbird!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

70 min to the mid mountain alpine cabin. Wake up, step out the door and strap in. There would be closer resorts, but the cabin is where it is :happy:


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

40 minutes(if that) to the hill I usually ride. I have one about 15 minutes from me, but I figure what's a 40 minute drive for a better mountain, or at least one that I like better.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

3 mountains (Cypress, Grouse and Seymour) at 30 mins. 

Whistler and Mt Baker at 1.5 hrs

Big White ~5hrs and a few other interior BC powder highway resorts (Revelstoke, White Water, Sun Peaks) within ~6hrs or so.


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

About an hour and 45 minutes. Weekend day trips for me.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Early and late season between about 30-70 minutes to be on the slopes, depends if I'm basing myself in Queenstown or Christchurch at the time. For the bulk of the season 15-20 minutes. Living that snow bum life, 10 weeks until lifts start turning!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

best ever, from my driveway to sitting on chair 1...16 minutes


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

2 hours to the local hill, 5 1/2 hours to the scottish resorts and 12 hours to the alps.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Local hill is a few metro stops away in Oslo.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

150m to the nearest lift or skin from my front door  Yeah, I am living my dream.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

ItchEtrigR said:


> Local hill is a few metro stops away in Oslo.


They shut the 12th don't they...??? Tryvann i mean...!

I am up there tues-fri next week...

Kongsberg shuts Mon 6th i am there all weekend...


----------



## Snowmonkey (Feb 14, 2013)

30 minutes to the small local hill. 5-6 hours to Upper Peninsula, Michigan.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

ItchEtrigR said:


> Local hill is a few metro stops away in Oslo.


Have you got weird looks wearing snowboard cloths and holding a board jumping on the Metro?


----------



## snowbrdr (Oct 18, 2010)

I have 2 I like locally, one in a westerly direction (1 hr 45min) and one northeast of me (2hr). One has better steeps and the other does better grooming in general, but my decision as to which one to go to is based on snowfall / conditions, which can vary with weather patterns. These are day trips both midweek and weekends. After that the closest vt mtns are 3hrs.


----------



## Singu1arity (Jan 2, 2014)

5 minutes south to Winter Park and maybe 15 minutes north to Granby Ranch


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

*Indeed you are.*



ETM said:


> 150m to the nearest lift or skin from my front door  Yeah, I am living my dream.


Not quite as good for me.

50 minutes from front door to riding lift at nearest "hill" MSLM

1hr, 30 minutes from front door to riding lift at other "hill" Blue MT

8 hrs to any real vertical; Tremblant, Smuggs, Jay, etc.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

15 mins to Steamboat and I live on a closed resort (Stagecoach) and hike it when I feel an itch. 45 mins from Beaver Creek and Vail. 

Use to drive 3+ hours every weekend and holidays to a shit hole in North Carolina and still get excited to ride the worst conditions possible.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

It's roughly a minimum 1.25 hour drive to either of the tiny little 300+\- ft. Local hills. Or,.. A 4-6 hour drive to get to the nearest halfway decent resort, but that's still only for 550ft of vert. (...weather & road conditions depending.) Anything better is at least 10+ hours drive. 

If I were at all into park? Mt. Brighton is less than 30 min. from my front door. But since I don't ride park, the _rest_ of that hill just isnt worth riding IMO! :blink: :dunno:


----------



## Aphraidknot (Mar 4, 2013)

1 Hour to Mtn High, 2 Hours to Bear and 4 hours to Mammoth..... Not irregular for me to do turn and burns to Mammoth with a stop in Bishop for Schats amazing pastrami sandwich!


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

BigDaddyJFG said:


> Hey guys I'm new here so I apologize if this has been posted before but I was just wondering how far you guys usually travel to get to the resort you usually go to. I live in Northern Virginia, just south of DC, and I usually go to Whitetail which is about 1.5-2 hours away. Its really not a bad drive but I only do day trips so sometimes the drive is enough to deter me from going. Kinda sucks but what can ya do...



I live in DC and I usually go up to Liberty when I can and make trips to Snowshoe most of the time.

Got in about 50 days of riding so far and I'm still riding.

Need to step up your game son


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I moved 3500 km from my family to be closer to big mountains!

Nakiska (where I patrol) is 45 minutes from my house

Sunshine is 1:15 or so

Lake Louise is 1:45 or so

Kicking Horse 2:45... same for Fernie

:hairy:


----------



## Crankthat (Feb 9, 2014)

20 min. At one time it was 5 min.
Cheaper rent and bigger garage.
That's Whitetail also.
40 min to Liberty.
1 hr 30 min to Wisp.
1 hr 45 min to Seven Springs.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I've got local commuter hills in the 60-90 minute range but they suck for riding alone unless you're a park guy, which I'm not.

The closest decent hill is about 2:30 away but my season pass hill is about 3:30 from me. Weekend trips only unless someone wants to get crazy and do a day trip with me...I hardly ever get people willing to take me up on that though.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

20 mins to Whitewater for me


----------



## BigDaddyJFG (Mar 30, 2015)

Maierapril said:


> I live in DC and I usually go up to Liberty when I can and make trips to Snowshoe most of the time.
> 
> Got in about 50 days of riding so far and I'm still riding.
> 
> Need to step up your game son


Why Liberty and not Whitetail? I know Whitetail gets crowded at times but I'm sure its still not as bas as Snowshoe. By the way, its shitty because I only have one other friend thats dedicated enough to actually buy a pass/equipment.


----------



## kaner3sixteen (Feb 15, 2013)

poutanen said:


> I moved 3500 km from my family to be closer to big mountains!
> 
> Nakiska (where I patrol) is 45 minutes from my house
> 
> ...


I timed myself once at just under 1 hour from closing my front door in SW Calgary to opening my car door in Nakiska's car park. could probably cut that down by a few minutes if the weather was right. other than that, similar times to the others...


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

75 miles. Time wise, that really depends on traffic. On a good day I've gotten there in an hour. On a bad day 5+ hours.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

My local "hill" is 10 minutes away.


----------



## hikerman (Jan 28, 2013)

I live in Ontario, less than 15 min from Hockley Valley and 1h 15 min from Blue Mountain.


----------



## Nocturnal7x (Mar 6, 2015)

1:50 to a small hump.


----------



## Dickey (Dec 28, 2014)

I live at a Ski resort, so just a few minutes up the mountain will get me to the lifts. I don't know how I will survive next winter if I'm not this close again. It spoiled me.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

I've got a molehill with 6 chairlifts 50 miles away. I've got a slightly taller one with maybe 7 lifts 70 miles away which is kinda nice except for the fact that it sits in a dry county. I shit you not. They don't have a bar. There's another one about 60'miles away but it's right beside a burned out nuclear reactor so it gives me the creeps. In order to get resort style facilities I've gotta go about 160 miles. I hit the local hills about 25 times this year and the resorts maybe 8. I had fun. I took a fair number of mid-week half-day trips and scored some decent conditions on empty slopes thanks to flexy work schedule.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

I live on a mountain, a little ways up from the bottom. Unfortunately it rarely snows even at the top, these days...


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

20 min drive to Mt. bachelor most days.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

About 80 min by train to the nearest resort (90min from my door).
About 140 min by train + bus to my nearest preferred resort. In practice, almost 3 hours from my door including the time it takes to connect between the train to the bus under optimal conditions.


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

2 hours and 40 mins to Cannon Mountain
2 hours and 35 mins to Loon
3 hours and 10 mins to Bretton Woods
5 hours and 30 mins to Jay Peak

Day trips are terrible. Always get a hotel


----------

